# My Ball Python



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey all, This is my ball python feeding. If you don't like Gore Don't watch! If you do, enjoy!!









My Ball Python


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

haha the blood squirting at 1:30 was unexpected. i fricken hate snakes, but every time i see one i want it.

How big is the cold blooded killer?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

ShoalNotShark said:


> haha the blood squirting at 1:30 was unexpected. i fricken hate snakes, but every time i see one i want it.
> 
> How big is the cold blooded killer?


He is a little over 2ft.. It was unexpected for me also! My gf and I have two that one is mine. That is the first time I took a vid it was awsome timing! That has never happened before!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

At first i was wondering y it was in the tub. then it was, O.....snap!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

oh damn! never seen the blood squirt either. nice to see a live mouse feed for once, normally people around here only feed the frozen ones.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

are snakes like owls who harf up the bones, fur, and stuff? or do they have cast iron guts that can digest that stuff?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

ShoalNotShark said:


> are snakes like owls who harf up the bones, fur, and stuff? or do they have cast iron guts that can digest that stuff?


They digest it into little dryed up turds. They are so easy to take care of.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

good deal. might have to look into one of them. there easier to move from one place to the next. unlike fish


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

That was pretty gross. He didn't have to pop it like that









Cool vid.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Man...now I miss my Ball Pyuthon!! Cool/nasty vid. That looks more like urine mixed with Blood. I have never seen that in the 2 years or so I had mine before I had my younger sister take him.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Man...now I miss my Ball Pyuthon!! Cool/nasty vid. That looks more like urine mixed with Blood. I have never seen that in the 2 years or so I had mine before I had my younger sister take him.


Yeah it does not look like strait blood because I wet the tub down with warm water before feeding. But it was mostly blood! It is hard to see in the vid because my lens is fogged up. But I can tell u for sure the blood from its head is from its eyes popping!The blood out the other end may have been mixed some.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Pretty awesome video. I'm not demented or anything, but I've never seen a feeding like that. I've seen them on tv and when a friend or two have fed theirs, but that video just shows the raw power of that snake. Not that the mouse is huge or anything, but still, the thing explodes. Wicked.

EDIT: I'd put a warning about the gore in the title, so people that click on the thread have no right to complain.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

sweet video!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

cool vid and snake, but thank god you can mute it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive seen lots of big constrictors eat, and never seen anything pop... lmao

should be in the reptile section though


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Boobah said:


> cool vid and snake, but thank god you can mute it


Ya I'm not crazy about the song but that crazy *ss vid wouldnt go with the country music I like!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

how's the ball python's temperament? these things have teeth that can inflict a nasty bite.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Just watching the raw power of a snake is incredible. I mean, just look at that vid. The snake snatched the mouse in the blink of an eye, and then it's basically a big mass of muscle constricting that little mouse. 
Just amazing.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Doktordet said:


> how's the ball python's temperament? these things have teeth that can inflict a nasty bite.


The only time you gotta watch getting bit is after a feeding! Mine has never bit us, but my gf's bit her when she was trying to take it out of the tub after a feeding. They are very docile creatures. They love being held and played with.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Herps


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Cool vid man. Never seen a mouse "pop" while being sqeezed by a snake before. Kinda weird.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Pit_man said:


> how's the ball python's temperament? these things have teeth that can inflict a nasty bite.


The only time you gotta watch getting bit is after a feeding! Mine has never bit us, but my gf's bit her when she was trying to take it out of the tub after a feeding. They are very docile creatures. They love being held and played with.
[/quote]

so how do you put it back after feeding?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you're worried about getting but all you need to do is pick up a snake hook, generally. They're super handy.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Doktordet said:


> how's the ball python's temperament? these things have teeth that can inflict a nasty bite.


The only time you gotta watch getting bit is after a feeding! Mine has never bit us, but my gf's bit her when she was trying to take it out of the tub after a feeding. They are very docile creatures. They love being held and played with.
[/quote]

so how do you put it back after feeding?
[/quote]

You realy dont have much to worry about much. My gf's snake bit her when it was young and she didnt grab it firm enough. They learn when feeding time is over after they have been fed a few times. We only feed one mouse then feeding time is over and they know it. If they get where they do it again all you gotta do is like Mettle said use a hook.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey guys it was no fluke the first time my snake poped a mouse. Just fed him tonight and he did it again! I didnt record the feeding but Im going to start trying to record some more.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wicked vid.. that was insane how it popped.. more vids


----------

